# 24-70mm f/2,8 I or 24-70mm f/2,8 II with 5D III??



## Bridge (Mar 8, 2012)

I ´d like to have some opinions. I currently own a 24-70mm f/2,8 I and use it with a 5D I (classic). I (pre-)ordered a 5D III. My dealer told me, that my old 24-70 isn´t good enough for the 22 MP sensor of the 5D III and tried to explain why the 24-70 II would be better. I didn´t understand his explanation. Does anybody here know, what he could have had in mind?


----------



## 00Q (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes he wanted you to spend money at his shop. LOL

You are not going to get an increase in resolution with the new MKIII sensor. Only the DR performance has increased by 2 stops. This doesnt mean that your MKI wont work well.


----------



## aeturnum (Mar 9, 2012)

Your dealer is incorrect. The 24-70 did just fine on the 5D2 and it'll be fine on the 5D3. The 24-70Mk2 should have better IQ, but it has a price to match. You should have no problems with the new camera and the "old" lens.


----------



## Positron (Mar 9, 2012)

Judging by the hordes of photographers happily using their 5D Mark II with the 24-70 f/2.8 I at this very moment, and pumping out fantastic images, and the marginal resolution increase on the 5D Mark III, I think your dealer is full of it.

That's not to say the 24-70 II is not a better lens; I'm sure it will be. But the 24-70 I will do just fine on the 5D Mark III.


----------



## vuilang (Mar 9, 2012)

If my dealer told me that, I would be laughing really hard and look at them in a digusting way.... and then probably cancel my preorder from them.


----------



## CanonLITA (Mar 9, 2012)

He's simply trying to sell one more lens..


----------



## infared (Mar 9, 2012)

I own a 5D II. I am intrigued by the III but only because it has in-Camera HDR and more than 3 stops of AEB (up to 7 stops..why couldn't Canon have given us more stops on AEB 6 years ago is what I want to know? MANY cheapo cameras have offered this for years!)for when I shoot images for HDR. I have to use a Promote camera controller now which is a major pain in my %&!. 

Anyway...what I have decided to do is sell my 5DMarkII kit lens , the 24-105mm f/4L IS(a great lens but not as sharp as my primes...but no slouch for a zoom) and buy the new 24-70mm f/2.8LII, to use on my current 5DmarkII. I do not think I need to run out and get a 5D III for improved image quality. I doubt that their is any "noticeable" improvement. I think that the image quality of my 5D Mark II is just fine and will shine with this new zoom. If this new zoom is as good as my 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II....then I will be VERY pleased and I am probably going to be making better images than I would by buying a new $3500 camera body, and I will be gaining an f/stop for all subject matter, not just non-moving objects, (the IS takes care of that on the 24-105). Just my 2 cents. I am not familiar with the 5DI, but I hope you arrive at the right decision for you without the influence of a salesman...that can be suspect.


----------



## pwp (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd drop your dealer like a hot potato, and do him the favour of letting him know why. If what you say is correct he sounds like a door to door vacuum cleaner salesman. That sort of behavior says loud and clear he only as his own interests at heart and has no concept of long term customer loyalty and its high value to both parties. 

There's a guy at my local dealer who naturally is always keen to make a sale, but not if it takes BS to do it. He's completely honest with me and as a consequence almost 100% of my new gear over the past 12 years has come through him. That loyalty is rewarded with very good, close to grey prices.

On the other hand, if all your guy was actually saying is that the new lens should deliver better image quality than your current lens, then he's probably correct. If you're not sure why, then there's enough to read on CR and the www about the new lens to get you up to speed on the differences between the old and the new 24-70 f/2.8 lens.

Paul Wright


----------



## moreorless (Mar 9, 2012)

00Q said:


> Yes he wanted you to spend money at his shop. LOL
> 
> You are not going to get an increase in resolution with the new MKIII sensor. Only the DR performance has increased by 2 stops. This doesnt mean that your MKI wont work well.



He's upgrading from a 5D mk1 not a mk2 so resolution will almost double, that will show up potential weaknesses in the 24-70 mk1 but those weaknesses are not a dealbreaker for many users on the 5d mk2.

I'd guess the main difference with the 24-70 mk2 will be improved performance across the frame wide open and at the boarders stopped down.


----------



## zachdluchs (Mar 9, 2012)

It doesn't matter what he was trying to say. The fact is, there are thousands of people with a 5D2 24-70mm mk1 combo and no one is complaining. The improvements with the 5D3 is not enough to start worrying about your 24-70mm. Yes, the new 24-70mm will most likely give a better image, but that will be on any body. It's simply an improved lens and it will deliver better, no matter what body it has behind it.


----------



## pz-photography (Mar 10, 2012)

I have to say that I sold my copy of the 24-70 because it was just not sharp at all! You couldn't use it at 2.8 and it was only usable from 5.6 upwards... It's a fact that there are a lot of bad copies out there (it seems like only every 4th one deliveres a decent sharpness!). Years ago it wasnt an issue cause the 24-70 was developed in a time were the cameras had 8mp, but the "not so good" copies of the 24-70 (like mine) aren't really usable at 21 MP if you don't stop it down to 5.6. So IF you get a good copy you should be fine, but its more likely that you get a lot better images with the version II (judging from what i've seen of that lens so far)


----------



## jwong (Mar 10, 2012)

pz-photography said:


> I have to say that I sold my copy of the 24-70 because it was just not sharp at all! You couldn't use it at 2.8 and it was only usable from 5.6 upwards... It's a fact that there are a lot of bad copies out there (it seems like only every 4th one deliveres a decent sharpness!). Years ago it wasnt an issue cause the 24-70 was developed in a time were the cameras had 8mp, but the "not so good" copies of the 24-70 (like mine) aren't really usable at 21 MP if you don't stop it down to 5.6. So IF you get a good copy you should be fine, but its more likely that you get a lot better images with the version II (judging from what i've seen of that lens so far)



Was it a new copy or a used copy?


----------



## Raddy (Mar 10, 2012)

Bridge said:


> I ´d like to have some opinions. I currently own a 24-70mm f/2,8 I and use it with a 5D I (classic). I (pre-)ordered a 5D III. My dealer told me, that my old 24-70 isn´t good enough for the 22 MP sensor of the 5D III and tried to explain why the 24-70 II would be better. *I didn´t understand his explanation*. Does anybody here know, what he could have had in mind?



I guess that's because there is no valid explanation. All he had in mind is getting your $$$.


----------



## crasher7 (Mar 10, 2012)

I would stop giving that lying sack of $hit my money asap. I hope you didn't buy that crap.The 24-70 is the TOP L lens for many reasons and obsolescence isn't going to be one of them anytime soon. Shop B&H.


----------



## Bridge (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your advice!

Maybe he really wants to have my €€€, but i´m not sure. As moreorless and pz-photography pointed out, there could be an understandable reason, but probably there is none.
I think, I buy the 5D Mk3 and just have a look at the pictures, to be taken with my old lens.


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 11, 2012)

I do not miss the days when you basically had to rely upon people in stores for advice. Many times they were well-intentioned, well-informed people. Many times they were like this clown with a clear conflict of interest and a torso full of poo.


----------



## cps_user (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't think you really need the 5d III for the 24-70. 

However, you need to be lucky with your 24-70 lens. Nice range, but it leaves a lot to desire. micro-contrast and lack of sharpness @ 2.8 made me sell my copy.


----------



## SebSic (Mar 11, 2012)

I think the choice of 24 70 MK1 or MK2 should be on :
1: the price (plus $1500 for MK2 for same range,aperture ad L quality)
2: weight, MK1 is realy heavy, and MK2 if 150gr less, making it (a bit) more confortable to travel with.

If your MK1 is not "enough" sharp ... Canon will take care of it.


----------



## Przemo666 (Mar 15, 2012)

I was waiting for MKII for a long time, but the estimated price in Poland is crazy.
I went today and bought new MKI for my 7D at quite good price.
Happy so far, gonna be testing it whole next week.
Sorry to barge into your 5D talk. ;-)


----------

